# "Once in a lifetime" Storm Rocks Buffalo NY



## frozen igloo

LMAO media is lying straight to your face. Just another regular week in Buffalo, NY, actually. Cruella DeVille claimed this storm was stronger than the blizzard of 1977.

     

Ask anyone who lives there or in the surrounding areas. It's all hyped up people.


----------



## Cookiegal

Your post had been edited to remove the content that was copied from another site or sites. That is not allowed unless you use proper quote tags and provide a link to the source for copyright reasons. You're welcome to edit your post again to include those things if you wish.


----------



## frozen igloo

While I will go back and update the original post with references, there is technically no need for references for the AP.

"Associated Press Style is a form of writing used primarily by journalists and public relations professionals. Unlike academic writing, *AP Style does not require a reference list* or in text citations."

-google
-does the associated press need to be referenced - Google Search


----------



## Cookiegal

That may be so but it's a policy of this site to give credit to the source when quoting articles. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Wino

Not to worry. I used my Sharpie to change the weather in Buffalo - it's like spring now.


----------



## frozen igloo

Wino said:


> Not to worry. I used my Sharpie to change the weather in Buffalo - it's like spring now.


Just l like how the liberal media does it! "Make Believe Bad Weather" is what they are all about lately, if you are keeping track, which I doubt you are, you probably believe that whatever the media/weathermen have to say is solid gold.


----------



## frozen igloo

I keep seeing this picture all over the liberal media's push to make the storm "extreme"...LMAO

It's like 20 feet away from a great lake. Do you really think this is what the storm did to houses on the other side of the street. LOL it's all wind swept water hammering it and only due to the fact of it's extremely close proximity to the lake.


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> Not to worry. I used my Sharpie to change the weather in Buffalo - it's like spring now.


Okay, that made me snicker.


----------



## valis

frozen igloo said:


> Just l like how the liberal media does it! "Make Believe Bad Weather" is what they are all about lately, if you are keeping track, which I doubt you are, you probably believe that whatever the media/weathermen have to say is solid gold.


Lol so did this!


----------



## valis

frozen igloo said:


> I keep seeing this picture all over the liberal media's push to make the storm "extreme"...LMAO
> 
> It's like 20 feet away from a great lake. Do you really think this is what the storm did to houses on the other side of the street. LOL it's all wind swept water hammering it and only due to the fact of it's extremely close proximity to the lake.
> 
> View attachment 302150


I betcha you think climate change is a farce too.



Flat earther? Depends on your age. If you are sub-50, probably not. Plus 50, it is a possibility.



But the climate change thing is 100% regardless of the age


----------



## dave_burnett

Just in case anyone cares!!
I have a half brother that lives in Buffalo.


----------



## Wino

dave_burnett said:


> Just in case anyone cares!!
> I have a half brother that lives in Buffalo.


...........and his take on Buffalo weather is..........??


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> ...........and his take on Buffalo weather is..........??


I would assume, 'this sucks'. 

Last I heard, as temps rise, flooding is going to be an issue. Hope your brother stays safe Dave.


----------



## dave_burnett

I doubt he will be worried too much.
He and his wife built their own yacht and sailed to the USA for it's maiden voyage.
He still builds and races cars and he is in his 80s.


----------

